# Guitar Charity Auction for Japan



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

It's time to pay it forward. Hamstrung (Dan) put this interesting guitar up for auction for Haiti relief after the devastating earthquake there last year. Here he is handing it off to me...










I am carrying on the tradition and putting it back up on the block with the proceeds going to the Red Cross Relief Fund for Japan. I must add that the guitar arrived with the nut broken right at the low E-string and I haven't fixed it. It's just been hanging on the wall as a conversation piece. I will do my best before the auction ends to find a replacement nut. This obviously isn't a high-end guitar but it does play well and sound pretty good (despite the broken nut).

I will pay the cost of shipping for any long-distance winners and deliver it in person to anyone in southwestern Ontario (Windsor-Toronto corridor) if the winning bid is $200 or more. We can work something else out if the winning bid is lower.

Here's a link to the original auction...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/open-mic-non-music-related/30478-guitar-charity-auction-haiti-earthquake-relief.html

*LET THE BIDDING BEGIN!*


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll kick off the bidding at $150!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! You rock, Dan.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

By the way. How long is this auction?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

OH yeah, forgot that part, duh. Let's say that *the auction ends next Wednesday night, March 23rd, at midnight.*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

duplicate post...in error...Sorry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread

If you agree, I'll pay for the shipping as my contribution to such a great cause.

Please consider Canada Post over personal delivery using a limo service or private jet. Much appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GC bids $175

For those that want to donate a smaller amount to the Red Cross use this link below

https://secure.e2rm.com/registrant/.../www.redcross.ca/article.asp?id=38380&tid=001


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

greco said:


> Thanks for starting this thread
> 
> If you agree, I'll pay for the shipping as my contribution to such a great cause.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave. That's very generous. I will still personally deliver if in the Windsor-Toronto corridor but will accept your offer to pay shipping elsewhere. Much appreciated.

Don


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> GC bids $175
> 
> For those that want to donate a smaller amount to the Red Cross use this link below
> 
> https://secure.e2rm.com/registrant/.../www.redcross.ca/article.asp?id=38380&tid=001



Awesome. Thanks!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Please consider Canada Post over personal delivery using a limo service or private jet. Much appreciated.


I hope everyone understands that this was meant totally as a joke and not to offend or be interpreted that Don would take any form of advantage.

Maybe a joking statement in this type of thread is not in the best taste. Apologies.

Dave


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

greco said:


> I hope everyone understands that this was meant totally as a joke and not to offend or be interpreted that Don would take any form of advantage.
> 
> Maybe a joking statement in this type of thread is not in the best taste. Apologies.
> 
> Dave


No offense taken on my part, Dave. Thanks.

Don


...and we have a bid of $175. Do I hear $200???


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

...and we have a bid of $175. Do I hear $200??? 

Friday bump


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

..and we have a bid of $175. Do I hear $200??? 

Sunday bump


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Good bump because I had missed this until now. 

$200 it is!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Fantastic! Thank you!!


...and bidding is now at $200!!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Monday bump....only 2 days to go!!!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Tuesday bump...only one day left!!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

OK, gang...here's your last chance to win a cool guitar *and* make a donation to the poor folks suffering in Japan. Bidding closes at midnight tonight. Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations and much gratitude to *dodgechargerfan* for his winning bid of $200. And thanks to everyone else who bid as well.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Woohoo!

My daughter is going to flip. 
She's a shark nut and is very knowledgeable on the topic as well.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Met up with Big_Daddy today and picked up the guitar. 

Fun little guitar. I've already tuned it up and gave it a whirl. 

I'm going to order up a nut (or a blank and make one) for it and get that part fixed. 

Thanks for doing this Don.

It was good to meet you, too.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot Dave. It was great to meet you and your wife. I hope you enjoy the Shark!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Digging up an old thread.

I've been thinking about this Charity Auction idea with the recent natural disasters : The East Coast Storms a while ago and now the Oklahoma storms and tornadoes.

I talked to my daughter about the guitar and she's really torn. She wants to help, but loves the guitar.

So, I thought I could switch things up but keep this ball rolling by offering up an effects pedal build.
To keep things timely, I looked at my project pile and I can put together a WAHLTER build in pretty short order.

WAHLTER is a Build Your Own Clone Envelope Filter and Fixed Wah in one pedal.

"Add some funk to your pedal board...and a fixed wah too! The BYOC Envelope Filter & Fixed Wah has 3 parameters when in envelope filter mode: Sensitivity, Range, and Attack. When in fixed wah mode, the manual knob lets you control where you park the frequency, and the range knob lets you control the Q. This circuit uses a 13600 Dual Transconductance Operation Amplifier and has a fairly low part count, making it a fantastic sounding envelope filter that's very versitile and easy to build."

I do it up in MOPAR graphics to look like an oval air filter from a MOPAR muscle car.











If a different effect is preferred, I could come up with almost anything, but it would probably just be a bare enclosure with no graphics (unless I get a burst of inspiration.)


What say you all? Chime in here. If there's more interest in a different circuit, I'll fire up a new thread with a poll.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great idea, Dave!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks, Don.

It's kinda cricket-y in here.

I'm going to pull this offer and just donate to Red Cross in honour of the Shark Guitar.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Too bad. I guess people aren't feeling very charitable these days. Good try.

D.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe it was just the fact that I'm altering the tradition.
I don't know.

I'm okay with that. I hope no one thinks bad of me for hanging on to the guitar.

This morning, I donated the same amount that I have sold pedals for in the past. 
So, the tradition of helping out, in honour of the Shark Guitar and what started here on GC, continues.

Kudos to the GC community for starting this in the first place. It made a difference. Really.
I'm certain that my donation would have been a different value had I not had this site and this thread in mind.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Maybe it was just the fact that I'm altering the tradition.
> I don't know.
> 
> I'm okay with that. I hope no one thinks bad of me for hanging on to the guitar.
> ...


I think it has more to do with starting this new auction on a zombie thread. A lot of people may skip over it. I'd suggest starting a fresh thread with a title that reflects the new charity. I'd bid.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the idea is a good one, and I hope thus isn't insulting, but if the objects auctioned off were a bit more.....mainstream, there might be wider acceptance and support.

If the guitar was a nice parts caster tele or strat, and the pedal was an od or delay I think you'd get much more interest.

But, it's an act of kindness and should be applauded.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I think both Hamstrung and Milkman make excellent points, although sadly I'm too broke at the moment to participate. I certainly applaud you dodge for a kind and magnanimous gesture.

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Charitable contributions are down everywhere. Many cite the problem as not that people don't want to give, they are not so sure as they used to be that their contributions (or a high percentage of it) will get to the people it is meant for. With the instability of many governments and the growing network of scams, you can't blame people for feeling that way. 

Also, as Option1 states, many don't have ready funds to be able to help, even if they want to.


----------

